# Submitting PAL photos. Which should I choose?



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I like the second one better. Will it be a problem that you can't see her feet? She is 25.5" at the withers and weighs about 80 lbs. We are getting a PAL registration so that we can compete in obedience and tracking. Please let me know if the colors look weird on your monitor- mine is not calibrated that well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

second one. You need one straight at his front also


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Second one is fine.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Either one would be fine. They both look better than Leo's. Don't forget to take one from the front.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Second is good. The grass is short enough that it *shouldn't* be a problem. 

Get a nice front shot, too!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

The instructions specifically say "no grass". Please do it properly so you don't have to re-do it. 

http://images.akc.org/pdf/ADPAL1.pdf


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Karla said:


> The instructions specifically say "no grass". Please do it properly so you don't have to re-do it.
> 
> http://images.akc.org/pdf/ADPAL1.pdf


You know, I thought of that after I got home and read the instructions again. What is confusing is that in the "Do This" examples they have TWO dogs standing on grass. So uh...???

But there's no reason I can't take them again. Her front shot turned out pretty crappy anyway so it might be a good idea. I have heard it is tough to do tracking without a PAL.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Just send them off. If they want another picture, they'll let you know. And if you want to do any AKC events, you'll need the PAL.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes, they should have used better pictures for the examples, but they used a picture that pertained to the wording beside it, i.e. the close up pic vs the dog in the distance.

You can not participate in any AKC events without being registered with AKC, have a PAL number or be registered as a canine partner for mixed breeds. 

Best of luck in obedience and tracking! 

Warning: Participation in dog sports can be addictive. Ha, ha


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Karla said:


> You can not participate in any AKC events without being registered with AKC, have a PAL number or be registered as a canine partner for mixed breeds.


Ah yes I understood that. I was more worried about being able to secure a spot in a tracking test, not just eligibility to compete. There are only one or two per year where I live. Otherwise I would just do canine partners since it's just a piece of paper either way. I think it's up to the club to decide whether or not to accept canine partners in trials? Thank you very much for the advice and well wishes!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

You're welcome!

Yes, it is up to the club whether they open entries to canine partners or not. So, at least with a PAL, you're always eligible to enter.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Viewed the pics on my computer that has a calibrated monitor and the colors look fine to me. I have to type on my phone because my G19 keyboard finally succumbed to a faulty wire that is common in those keyboards. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, it is up to the individual club as to whether or not their events are open to Canine Partners dogs. Trust me when I say that if you want to enter tracking tests, go with the PAL. The tracking people (not all, but most that I've encountered) are having a temper tantrum over Canine Partners being eligible for tracking. I'm expecting to be greeted pitchforks and torches when I get Ilka certified and entered in a test.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Just for reference, these are the pictures I submitted for Leo. She was being an uncooperative little snot about having them taken. 



Evidently, they worked, because they never asked for another set, and sent her certificate in less than three weeks.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

LeoRose said:


> Just for reference, these are the pictures I submitted for Leo. She was being an uncooperative little snot about having them taken.
> 
> Evidently, they worked, because they never asked for another set, and sent her certificate in less than three weeks.


Thanks, this is helpful. I took some more today. Hard to get a good shot indoors.






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

